# ISPconfig Fehlerhafte Dienste



## robingr (3. März 2009)

Hi,
vielen Dank für eure tollen Tutorials.

Ich bin mehr oder minder jemand der sich erst seit ein paar Wochen mit LinuxServern auseinandersetzt.

Ich bin bei der Installation meines V-Roots (explitzit) nach dem "Der Perfekte Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3]" vorgegangen. 

Allerdings bekomme ich im ISPConfig folgede Meldungen:

Web-Server:             Online                          FTP-Server:             Offline                          SMTP-Server:             Online                          POP3-Server:             Offline                          IMAP-Server:             Offline                          myDNS-Server:             Offline                          mySQL-Server:             Online
Wodran kann es liegen bzw. was könnte ich falsch gemacht haben`?

MfG, robingr


----------



## Till (3. März 2009)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## robingr (3. März 2009)

```
# netstat -tap
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      14174/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      18066/master
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      19556/apache2
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:926 *:*                     LISTEN      18134/famd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      18066/master
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql *:*                     LISTEN      15606/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:spamd *:*                     LISTEN      15827/spamd.pid
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      13882/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:http-alt              *:*                     LISTEN      19556/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      19556/apache2
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:59699 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:38451 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:51257 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:48185 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:55100 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:50495 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:33060 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:54575 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:60441 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:48667 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:51229 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:39425 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:59919 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:37744 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:57206 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:49761 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:60266 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:48493 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:55148 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:58459 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:55389 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:33091 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:34114 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:59717 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:34635 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        0   3260 81-89-106-43:ssh        p548B650E.dip.t-d:56909 ESTABLISHED 5171/0
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:59553 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:34979 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:38290 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:48024 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:40092 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:42630 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:52621 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:44281 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:48618 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:54508 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:33006 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:34770 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:54997 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:42691 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:44482 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        0      0 81-89-106-43:ssh        p548B650E.dip.t-d:56893 ESTABLISHED 4079/sshd: root@not
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:58822 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:51400 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp        1      0 localhost.localdom:smtp localhost.localdo:48333 CLOSE_WAIT  -
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN      14174/sshd
```
Danke für die Bemühungen.


----------



## planet_fox (3. März 2009)

starte mal folgende Dienste neu 
corier-imap 
courier-pop3 
postfix
mydns


----------

